# US/UK tax question



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Trying to catch up my USA taxes and doing some of it on my own. Filling out my 2555 form, What if I was working for USA company in the UK? I was getting $ into my bank at home, but working from the UK. I want to fill out my USA company on the 2555 as I was working abroad but not sure if that counts. Let me be clear I know if it's a USA company I have to pay UK tax on it (I do, my accountant here told me so ) But does it count as foreign earned income on my usa taxes?


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I don't know how my title is my email? help...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi.

I've removed your email address from the subject line and re-titled this thread and moved it (in a roundabout way) to the Expat Tax branch, as I think you will receive answers faster here than in the UK branch.

Good luck to you!


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much!! Where is the tax branch? I can't find it on the drop down choices?


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

diverseyharbor said:


> Filling out my 2555 form, What if I was working for USA company in the UK? I was getting $ into my bank at home, but working from the UK. I want to fill out my USA company on the 2555 as I was working abroad but not sure if that counts. ... But does it count as foreign earned income on my usa taxes?


The controlling factor is where you did this work. From the IRS:



> *Source of Earned Income*
> 
> The source of your earned income is the place where you perform the services for which you received the income. Foreign earned income is income you receive for performing personal services in a foreign country. Where or how you are paid has no effect on the source of the income. For example, income you receive for work done in France is income from a foreign source even if the income is paid directly to your bank account in the United States and your employer is located in New York City.
> 
> If you receive a specific amount for work done in the United States, you must report that amount as U.S. source income. If you cannot determine how much is for work done in the United States, or for work done partly in the United States and partly in a foreign country, determine the amount of U.S. source income using the method that most correctly shows the proper source of your income. In most cases you can make this determination on a time basis. U.S. source income is the amount that results from multiplying your total pay (including allowances, reimbursements other than for foreign moves, and noncash fringe benefits) by a fraction. The numerator (top number) is the number of days you worked within the United States. The denominator (bottom number) is the total number of days of work for which you were paid.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As JustLurking has said, you're considered to be working in the country in which you are physically located while doing the work.


----------



## shony (Jun 13, 2019)

It does count to your foreign income. 
I got it from IRS site: "The source of your earned income is the place where you perform the services for which you received the income. Foreign earned income is income you receive for performing personal services in a foreign country. Where or how you are paid has no effect on the source of the income. For example, income you receive for work done in France is income from a foreign source even if the income is paid directly to your bank account in the United States and your employer is located in New York City."


----------

